
Why Bitcoin is Stupid - soneca
http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2018/01/02/why-bitcoin-is-stupid/
======
Goladus
Some great links in that post:

[https://prestonbyrne.com/2017/09/01/the-bear-case-for-
crypto...](https://prestonbyrne.com/2017/09/01/the-bear-case-for-crypto/) \-
The Bear Case for Crypto

[https://prestonbyrne.com/2017/12/08/bitcoin_ponzi/](https://prestonbyrne.com/2017/12/08/bitcoin_ponzi/)
\- The Problem with Calling Bitcoin a "Ponzi Scheme"

Answer: it's actually a hybrid Ponzi scheme and Pyrmaid scheme with all the
strengths and none of the weaknesses of either (weakness in terms of getting
caught and blamed when the house of cards comes crashing down).

[https://medium.com/@yobanjo/ethereum-wont-scale-like-you-
ve-...](https://medium.com/@yobanjo/ethereum-wont-scale-like-you-ve-been-told-
cae445bef539) \- Ethereum won't scale like you've been told

